
Are we ignoring some valuable aspects of development when estimating? - JacksCracked
https://medium.com/@christianmaioli/are-we-ignoring-some-valuable-aspects-when-doing-estimates-aa3ca92c4d9
======
nmgsd
Even with perfect information and highly experienced experts, I've found that
accurate estimating is so unlikely that it it's basically a waste of time to
try for accuracy. Just go with a high level vague guess and keep updating that
as you go. (For project/phase estimates not individual small tasks).

